# Help With Fish ID



## josenestor (Sep 1, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago I posted the photos below to see if anyone could recognize this juvenile Malawi I purchased as a "Blue Neon." It obviously is not and no one had a clear idea what it may be.




It turns out a friend told me he bought a similar fish from the same store a couple of years ago and his has colored up. Please see photo below:



I wonder if someone can recognize the "adult" version.

Thanks!

Jose


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

Its a Copadichromis of some sort. The picture of the adult looks like some sort of Copadichromis hybrid mix.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The Adult One Kind Of Looks Like It Could Be Copadichromis Sp. "Mloto Undu" (Ivory Head Mloto) Crossed With An Ngara Flametail Peacock. The Young One Looks Similar To A Young Ivory Head Mloto, So I Guess That Could Be It. Hard To Tell With Hybrids, Though. It's A Pretty Cool Looking Fish, Anyway.


----------



## josenestor (Sep 1, 2013)

After much searching I found Copadichromis Mbenjii. Is anyone familiar with that species and could it be it?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

josenestor said:


> After much searching I found Copadichromis Mbenjii. Is anyone familiar with that species and could it be it?


No chance it is this fish. That fish is a borleyi type, has no blaze as a starter.

I believe your fish is a hybrid.


----------

